# Rather than watch football - Bay Gags



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Headed out at around 200 pm looking for bull reds - Most every one else wanted to stay in and watch the rivalery games 
I told a friend as I was leaving out at least 1/2 of them would have wished they had gone fishing. 

The bay was glass slick - and saw a few birds - but never found the reds So I went to plan B - trolling over a few wrecks - about the fourth spot I hit I picked up a nice 28" gag. 

Two more passes on this same spot got two more strikes - and boated one more 25" gag... thats a limit ! 

The sky was absolutely beautiful at sunset ... hung out in the bay just to watch it fade from the most vivid blues , pinks, yellow, gold, and orange shades the shifted minute by minute .... slick ride home...

I did catch up on the scores when I got in ...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Score Capt.
I thought I was the only person outside yesterday... All I caught was some Baby Specs and Couple undersized Redfish......


----------



## Saltlife Coa (Nov 9, 2013)

Really Nice Catch! What did they hit? I'm pretty new at trolling.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good catch and great pics. Even better decision to go instead of yelling at a TV.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Saltlife Coa said:


> Really Nice Catch! What did they hit? I'm pretty new at trolling.


X-rap - magnum - 30 - pogie color got the hits that day - 

Stretch 25s work also ... but they reds tear em up too bad.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Nice Score Capt.
> I thought I was the only person outside yesterday... All I caught was some Baby Specs and Couple undersized Redfish......


You still got out there, way to pretty to stay in and throw stuff at the TV 
.. I though I was going to strike out .. and had almost resigned to just enjoying the evening .. then I found em ... to quote Recess ... "you never know until you go"


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

oops - duplicate post


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice groupa's Keith! It was a beautiful day and sunset...2-4 gallons of gas, 2 keepers, 

another day in paradise...:thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful sunset! & that's a nice pair of gags. Bet they were delicious!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job Keith!!!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Nice job Keith*

If you ever need company give me a call.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

couple of nice gags!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I record the games and fast foward the commercials...we caught white trout till sundown. ..how far out are the wrecks you trolled...


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> I record the games and fast foward the commercials...we caught white trout till sundown. ..how far out are the wrecks you trolled...


Not out in the Gulf .. in the Bay


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats awesome! I hope to be out trolling the bay some day soon. Have to get a boat that can cope with the salt water though.

The games were way more exciting in the highlight reels


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Catch Capt. Keith!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

that is some nice bay gags! nice work


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice Catch !:thumbup:


----------

